# Dustin/Dj



## WanderingSpirit (May 20, 2016)

Last known location: somewhere in Arizona

Name: Dustin

Description: Native American male, age aprox 30. Has multiple scars on arms from burning and cutting himself. May be in prison. Dudes a lifelong friend of mine and I haven't spoken to him for about ten years. Lost touch when I got locked up. Any help ?


----------



## Kim Chee (May 20, 2016)

If I do know him, I would have a hard time telling a stranger.

tldr: wtfru?


----------



## Tude (May 20, 2016)

Any more info my friend? Have any pics, last known time of contact or destination perhaps? Hope ya find him


----------



## WanderingSpirit (May 21, 2016)

Well I'm not about to give put personal details on the Internet. I would hope if u know him you could point him to this website or tell him he has friends back in reading pa area.

Met him about 15 years ago getting a a freight in West lawn pa, lived with him in reading pa area for 5 years. When I do a Google search of his name I find current crime reports on Arizona but no mugshot to be sure


----------



## WanderingSpirit (May 21, 2016)

In case a tech savvy person can find more than me his name is dustin jack stoudt


----------



## Al 1972 (Dec 14, 2017)

WanderingSpirit said:


> In case a tech savvy person can find more than me his name is dustin jack stoudt


His name is Voodoo. I last saw him in Somerset Pa a few years back. Great guy.


----------

